# Oil & Filter



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Which brand(s) of each do you prefer, and why? 
What oil change interval do you follow and do you perform your own oil changes or not?


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Depends on the car but I prefer Mann filters on my German cars and Rotella T6. For my American and Japanese cars I use synthetic high mileage and whatever is on sale that day. I got a crazy good buy on Amazon of Castrol high mileage synthetic 5w20 for $9 for 1 gallon jugs so I bought a dozen of them, then I order extended life oil filters as I like to go 8 to 10k miles on changes for these cars


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

I have no preference on brands for either. As long as it meets the manufacturer’s specs, I usually get whatever is least expensive.. UNLESS there is one that’s like 1/2 the cost of all the others and it’s a no-name i’ve never heard of then I will stay away..
Old fashioned non-synthetic Dino-juice for me. I change every 3k to 5k(max) so there is no sense in spending more on synthetic.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Use what your cars manual recommends.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Rotella's pretty good, although I'm not sure if that extends to the new "edgier" T6 generation


----------



## mangoman808 (Aug 20, 2016)

I have a Toyota Camry 2014. I do my own oil changes because it costs $25 for the oil, $6 for the filter vs $88 at the shop. Mobil 1 OW-20 full synthetic and OEM Toyota Filters from amazon. 

Since full time rideshare is heavy duty driving, I change my synthetic oil every 5000 miles vs 10,000 from the manual (this number is for regular driving).


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

mangoman808 said:


> I have a Toyota Camry 2014. I do my own oil changes because it costs $25 for the oil, $6 for the filter vs $88 at the shop. Mobil 1 OW-20 full synthetic and OEM Toyota Filters from amazon.
> 
> Since full time rideshare is heavy duty driving, I change my synthetic oil every 5000 miles vs 10,000 from the manual (this number is for regular driving).


Pretty sure manual also accounted for regular oil instead of full synthetic, With synthetic you can easily go 7500-10000 unless you ant surface streets all day long.


----------



## mangoman808 (Aug 20, 2016)

Aerodrifting said:


> Pretty sure manual also accounted for regular oil instead of full synthetic, With synthetic you can easily go 7500-10000 unless you ant surface streets all day long.


the manual states to use synthetic oil. 10,000 miles is for regular commuter driving. Rideshare is severe condition driving so it should be changed earlier than 10k. I have maybe 120 miles out of 200 highway and 80/200 stop and go city steeet driving in Seattle.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

upyouruber said:


> Which brand(s) of each do you prefer, and why?
> What oil change interval do you follow and do you perform your own oil changes or not?


Valvoline Oil change centers, get the basic oil change, with a online $7 coupon, works for me,jmo
go 3-5K between,works for me,jmo



Adieu said:


> Rotella's pretty good, although I'm not sure if that extends to the new "edgier" T6 generation


so your a Shell man>



IERide said:


> I have no preference on brands for either. As long as it meets the manufacturer's specs, I usually get whatever is least expensive.. UNLESS there is one that's like 1/2 the cost of all the others and it's a no-name i've never heard of then I will stay away..
> Old fashioned non-synthetic Dino-juice for me. I change every 3k to 5k(max) so there is no sense in spending more on synthetic.


Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## atikovi (May 6, 2015)

Mobil 1 at Walmart is often on sale for $22 for 5 quarts and sometimes there is $12 rebate.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Which brand(s) of each do you prefer, and why?
> What oil change interval do you follow and do you perform your own oil changes or not?


Mazola and Brita 
(_someone_ had to be the clown)


----------



## mangoman808 (Aug 20, 2016)

atikovi said:


> Mobil 1 at Walmart is often on sale for $22 for 5 quarts and sometimes there is $12 rebate.


Thank you for this. I checked Walmarts website. Free shipping over $50 or so. I will be buying up 5QT containers and stock up several. Thats as cheap as it gets. Add a $6 or $7 filter and you are looking at $30 per change for synthetic. It's cheap maintenance and will keep your engine going much longer if you are vigilant on changing your oil frequently. I'd rather change my oil every 5000k for $30 each time to keep my engine going 250k-300k+ rather than skimp on oil every 10k to save a few bucks vs the engine taking strain or dying out at 200k or less.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

mangoman808 said:


> Thank you for this. I checked Walmarts website. Free shipping over $50 or so. I will be buying up 5QT containers and stock up several. Thats as cheap as it gets. Add a $6 or $7 filter and you are looking at $30 per change for synthetic. It's cheap maintenance and will keep your engine going much longer if you are vigilant on changing your oil frequently. I'd rather change my oil every 5000k for $30 each time to keep my engine going 250k-300k+ rather than skimp on oil every 10k to save a few bucks vs the engine taking strain or dying out at 200k or less.


ROFLMAO, i used to have a 1997Nissan, 4Cyl,2wheel drive regular p/u, 5 speed trans, put 198,000 miles on it,sold it to the guy up the street,in 2004, he drove it to deep mexico from NYC tri state area, oh 1 other thing, i ALWAYS used regular Motor oil for oil changes,before they started pushing this extending oil,& synthetic crappola on saps willing to pay 2K for a oil change,I'm from the ole school,if it ain't broke, don't fix it? ROFLMAO
JMO


----------



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

Oil changes are overrated..

NO OIL CHANGE FOR 519,000 MILES AND COUNTING! 
http://www.synthetic-solutions.com/gray.htm


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Divad7 said:


> Oil changes are overrated..
> 
> NO OIL CHANGE FOR 519,000 MILES AND COUNTING!
> http://www.synthetic-solutions.com/gray.htm


Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssss double Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssss Triple Yesssssssssssssss. he's the man with the Plan, Yesssssssssss,jmo


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Usually a Bosch filter and then Mobile One, full synthetic with vicsocticy per manufacturer specs. 

Both are cheap to pick up and worth doing yourself if you have the space.


----------



## mangoman808 (Aug 20, 2016)

1974toyota said:


> ROFLMAO, i used to have a 1997Nissan, 4Cyl,2wheel drive regular p/u, 5 speed trans, put 198,000 miles on it,sold it to the guy up the street,in 2004, he drove it to deep mexico from NYC tri state area, oh 1 other thing, i ALWAYS used regular Motor oil for oil changes,before they started pushing this extending oil,& synthetic crappola on saps willing to pay 2K for a oil change,I'm from the ole school,if it ain't broke, don't fix it? ROFLMAO
> JMO


 $30 per synthetic oil change once a month/5000 miles is cheap insurance. Clearing $1500-$1800 per week is Normal in 50-60 hours in Seattle, so $30 means nothing to me. If my car is my source of income, i will maintain it meticulously and DIY common maintenance.

Also, I'm pretty sure you can't even run Dino oil through most newer cars. I'm fairly certain I will have this Camry far beyond the Uber days into 300k+ since most of it came on in a very short period of 2-3 years. Breakdowns are just as much because of age and bad maintenance as they are from use.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Yepp, I buy my Mobile 1 at Walmart for my Ride.
In Case you missed this one:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/save-money-why-not-do-your-own-oil-change.200966/


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Castrol Edge High Mileage and a Wix filter every 6,000 miles, which ends up being about every two months. I do it myself.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Divad7 said:


> Oil changes are overrated..
> 
> NO OIL CHANGE FOR 519,000 MILES AND COUNTING!
> http://www.synthetic-solutions.com/gray.htm


Amsoil has a program like that. 100k though. See Service Life.

25,ooo and there filters.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

7500 miles max between service, and just about any name brand is fine.

Problem with extended drain intervals is that oil becomes contaminated. Doesn't matter if your oil is still good if it's dirty or has combustion and gasoline byproducts in it by 7k miles.

The new stp oils are good for $3-5. Purolator filters or derivatives, they make a lot of them like ac delcos.


----------

